# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  Izzy multi 600 model  c-5160 πως ανοίγει ?

## xrsap

Καλησπέρα σας,

εχω το multi που λέει ο τίτλος και χθες διαπίστωσα οτι οταν πατησω το μπουτόν ενεργοποίησης το μοτέρ αρχίζει να στροφάρει ακούγεται περίεργος ήχος (σαν κάπου να χτυπάει) και οι λεπίδες δεν γυρίζουν . Από που ανοίγει να δω τι εχει γίνει ? 
επισυνάπτω και δυο φωτογραφίες ανω και κατω μερους                                                                                              

1.jpg2.jpg

----------


## andyferraristi

Συνήθως είναι φαγωμένα τα γρανάζια ...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Στην αλουμινένια ετικέτα πίεζε με αιχμηρό αντικείμενο ανά περιοχές μήπως έχει λακούβες υποδοχές για βίδες κρυφές .

----------


## andyferraristi

Πέτρο εκεί, ή στο λευκό πλαίσιο πέριξ του κουμπιού. Έτσι όπως το βλέπω στη φωτογραφία, μάλλον πρέπει να ξεκουμπώνει και να αφαιρείται ολόκληρο ...

----------


## xrsap

> Στην αλουμινένια ετικέτα πίεζε με αιχμηρό αντικείμενο ανά περιοχές μήπως έχει λακούβες υποδοχές για βίδες κρυφές .


 δεν υπάρχει τίποτα την ξεκόλλησα την ετικέτα εντελώς λείο και σκληρό




> Πέτρο εκεί, ή στο λευκό πλαίσιο πέριξ του κουμπιού. Έτσι όπως το βλέπω στη φωτογραφία, μάλλον πρέπει να ξεκουμπώνει και να αφαιρείται ολόκληρο ...


λευκο πλαίσιο περιξ του κουμπιού......του πράσινου κουμπιού εννοείς ?

----------


## andyferraristi

> λευκο πλαίσιο περιξ του κουμπιού......του πράσινου κουμπιού εννοείς ?


Ναι, αυτό το μεγάλο που εικονίζεται στην πρώτη φωτογραφία. Να σε προλάβω όμως. ΔΕΝ γνωρίζω το μοντέλο, απλά εικάζω ...

----------


## xrsap

όχι εκει δεν εχει τίποτα και ουτε μπαίνει τιποτα στις "ραφές" γυρω γυρω που φαίνονται ..από κάπου αλλου ανοίγει ..

----------


## gep58

Μήπως είναι ασφαλισμένο εσωτερικά με πλαστικά άγκιστρα και χωρίζει το πράσινο πάνω μέρος (1.jpg) από το κάτω άσπρο αν προσπαθήσει κανείς σ' εκείνα τα σημεία περιμετρικά;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

μπορεί να το έχουν φτιάξει φιξ με κόλλα , εσύ προσπάθησε με ήπιο τρόπο να χώσεις στην πράσινη περιφερειακή ζώνη λεπτά κατσαβίδια για να δεις από τα όποια κενά αν έχει δόντια που πρέπει να ξεκουμπώσουν ή περιέχει κόλλα .

----------


## johnnyb

Τα Moulinex ανοίγουν από κάτω 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0i1S4PNSwUY&t=273s

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_NSHvlwNt4

----------


## xrsap

> Τα Moulinex ανοίγουν από κάτω 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0i1S4PNSwUY&t=273s
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_NSHvlwNt4


ευχαριστω για την απάντησή σου και τα βιντεάκια αλλά δεν είναι moulinex το δικό μου

----------


## xrsap

> μπορεί να το έχουν φτιάξει φιξ με κόλλα , εσύ προσπάθησε με ήπιο τρόπο να χώσεις στην πράσινη περιφερειακή ζώνη λεπτά κατσαβίδια για να δεις από τα όποια κενά αν έχει δόντια που πρέπει να ξεκουμπώσουν ή περιέχει κόλλα .


Οντως χώνοντας κατι ψιλα κατσαβίδια ( αυτά για την επισκευή των κινητών) μπόρεσα να βγάλω το ανω ασπρο μερος γυρω από το κεντρικο πράσινο κουμπι και μετα η αποσυναρμολόγηση ηταν πανεύκολη. Δες όμως το τι περίεργο βρήκα: βγάζοντας τις διάφορες βίδες εχουμε το μοτερ με τον αξονα και ένα γρανάζι που εχει πάνω του (εικόνα1) το κομμάτι που βιδώνει πάνω σε αυτό (εικόνα 2) και τη βάση που μπαίνει ο αξονας του μοτέρ και δινει κίνηση στα άλλα γρανάζια (εικόνα 3) οπου και βρέθηκαν χύμα οι 4 βίδες που ενωνουν τα αντικείμενα της εικόνας 1 και εικόνας 2 (εικονα 4) . Και ρωτάω πως διάολο ξεβιδώθηκαν αυτές οι βίδες ? από τους κραδασμούς  ? πλάκα θα εχει κάθε λιγο να ξεβιδώνονται και να θέλει την ιδια διαδικασια ?..είναι συχνό φαινόμενο αυτό ( με τις βίδες) ?  Τελικά βίδωσα αυτές τις 4 βίδες και το multi ξαναλειτούργησε (τα γραναζάκια από ότι ειδα δεν εχουν φθαρεί εκτος από ένα σπασμενο δόντι στο γρανάζι που είναι πάνω στον άξονα του μοτερ) Τελειώνοντας ήθελα να σε ευχαριστήσω για τις συμβουλές σου
1.jpg2.jpg3.jpg4.jpg

----------


## andyferraristi

> Και ρωτάω πως διάολο ξεβιδώθηκαν αυτές οι βίδες ? από τους κραδασμούς  ?


Πιθανότατα




> πλάκα θα εχει κάθε λιγο να ξεβιδώνονται και να θέλει την ιδια διαδικασια ?


Θα μπορούσες κατά τη συναρμολόγηση να βάλεις λίγη Loctite, ή μια σταγόνα logo στα σπειρώματα ...

----------

